

11 Great Free iPhone 4 GUI PSD Templates For Designers - frr149
http://ntt.cc/2010/07/30/11-free-iphone-4-gui-psd-templates-for-designers.html

======
jbhelms
I have used the iPhone GUI PSD Version 4 several times. It does lack a map
though, which i thought was in the version 3. Thanks for this resource, I have
bookmarked it.

